# 3DS to have achievements, friends lists, and possibly voice chat



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

http://gonintendo.com/viewstory.php?id=127188
http://e3.nintendo.com/interviews/#/?v=interview_stradling

Personally, I'm not too happy about the "achievements", but the rest is a welcome addition.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2010)

Achievements made me like Xbox360 even more if they make it similar to 360 it would be pretty good


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2010)

Victory for us achievementfags is at hand!


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 16, 2010)

I was about to post this... any addition to Nintendo's weak online strategy is a welcome one, in my opinion.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

3DSuccess


----------



## Otter (Jun 16, 2010)

*censored.3.0* YEAR, GET DEM ACHIEVEMENTS, MAYN!


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Heck yes

I love achievements.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 16, 2010)

This is going to be a great system!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Heck yes
> 
> I love achievements.


Achievements ftw


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Victory for us achievementfags is at hand!


HELL YES!

Mobile Achievement Whoring ftw.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 16, 2010)

LoZ : OoT 3D 

ACHIEVEMENTS ?
  ?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jun 16, 2010)

STOP IT NINTENDO.

MY BODY IS STILL RECOVERING FROM YESTERDAY


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> LoZ : OoT 3D
> 
> ACHIEVEMENTS ?
> ?


Achievement unlocked:
Beat the running man


----------



## Zachary (Jun 16, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> STOP IT NINTENDO.
> 
> MY BODY IS STILL RECOVERING FROM YESTERDAY


I love this post.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Achievements? 

*censored.3.0* TO THE YES. I LOVE YOU RIGHT NOW NINTENDO.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

I can imagine a lot of achievements for StarFox 64 3D...


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 16, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> I can imagine a lot of achievements for StarFox 64 3D...


First one:

DO A BARREL ROLL: Successfully complete a barrel roll.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is epic kick ass


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

Ugh, what's the big deal with achievements? I'd rather the 3DS be without them. >_>


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ugh, what's the big deal with achievements? I'd rather the 3DS be without them. >_>


Why the hell would you rather not have them? They'll add a lot of replay value to your games.


----------



## muffun (Jun 16, 2010)

*makes love to Nintendo*

Seriously.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not gonna bother to use the friends list if I have to use a phone number to register friends.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh cool, achievements, that'll be fun. =o

Wonder what achievements OoT and Star Fox'll have.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artificial replay value, you mean. Seriously, I'd much rather have a bigger game with more new things to do than a game stretched out by making you redo stuff you've already done with restrictions, etc. That's not fun at all. At least not to me.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then it's a good thing you don't have to do them :3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

Great now I'll get to whore for Nintendo!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless the game requires you to complete them in order to unlock things. >_> And I also don't want the games to be spamming me with "So-and-so unlock Blah-Blah Achievement!" and such. _I don't care._


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously have no idea how achievements work.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tye. You know 3 heart runs? Imagine that, but you get a congratulations message at the end.

It's like hi-scores in old games.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Nintendo is just making the 3DS more and more perfect.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 16, 2010)

Tye shouldn't worry. Just play the games like always, and ignore the achievements. It's the same games, just a little congratulations at the end.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2010)

Also Tye, remember when you got every star in SMG and Nintendo sent you a message?
How about when you collect every Pokemon and get a neat little message? It's no different.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

For those of you worried about achievements, I wouldn't sweat it too much. People who care about them will care, and people who won't won't.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> For those of you worried about achievements, I wouldn't sweat it too much. People who care about them will care, and people who won't won't.


They keep me playing games when I get tired of them. If you're a perfectionist, you'll love them.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 16, 2010)

Does Tye seriously have to argue with one detail about everything except a nintendo GAME, or a Sega Game.

I love 3ds sooo much right now.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 16, 2010)

Only Nintendo fans bemoan the _addition_ of features...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Tortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly. There's no real reason not to like them anyway.

Also, friends lists? Finally. The friend code system is outdated and terrible and doesn't seem much better than the old Password system games have in terms of memorization.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

I really don't understand how you could say achievements are bad.

Its just *optional*, you will probably never have to get any of them to complete a game, its just to add replay value and bragging rights.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Also Tye, remember when you got every star in SMG and Nintendo sent you a message?
> How about when you collect every Pokemon and get a neat little message? It's no different.


The only thing I don't want is "_*Pikachu captured. Achievement unlocked. Posting it on your Facebook account. Friend likes this.

100 Rupees have been collected. Achievement unlocked. Updating your Twitter account.*_"


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you don't want them in because of the Microsoft ties.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 16, 2010)

Tye really shouldn't complain considering Nintendo is releasing the greatest console yet.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 16, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Only Nintendo fans bemoan the _addition_ of features...


This.

It astonishes me that anyone would complain about this. Then again, I forgot about how fanboyish the internet can be.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That only happens if you want it to.  Or on the iPhone/iPod Touch.


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I think the achievements going to facebook, etc would be nice.


But thats me.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so pissed off at Nintendo.

First, they reveal a buttload of great new games, then they reveal a great system, then they reveal a buttload of new games for that new system, then they reveal it will have achievements and a friends list, THEN THEY DON'T TELL ME WHEN THE HELL IT IS COMING OUT!

DO WANT SO BADLY


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 17, 2010)

Sounds awesome. Maybe there won't be so many Nintendo haters on here anymore.


----------



## Mino (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.  You don't have to do them at all.  Don't lie to us Tyeforce, you don't like them because the idea for them started with the 360.

Edit - I've also noticed that you consistently attack games and game functions that you've never even experienced.  You seem like the achievement whore type to me anyways.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> ...a game stretched out by making you redo stuff you've already done with restrictions, etc...


Uhh, that's not how it works.  Some Xbox 360 achievements are acquired as you progress through the game, with more difficult ones available if you complete certain challenges.  I've never seen a 360 achievement that forces you to redo a section w/ restrictions...or at all.  Like I said, only Nintendo fans take issue with additional, **optional** features...


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achievements aren't like that. You just get achievements for doing normal things you would do in the game, and it help you keep track of all the things there is to do. And guess what, you don't have to complete them if you don't want to!! And your screen won't be spammed up with other peoples achievements either. I know it doesn't do that on the PS3, and I think it doesn't do it on the 360 either. Also, if it did on the 3DS, i'm sure there would be a way to turn them off.


----------



## SheepSensei (Jun 17, 2010)

It'd be nice to do the voice chat like Wii Speak in Animal Crossing 3DS.  Also, with the achievements, we all catching all the fish, bug, etc is one, but I'd like to see "grow a blue rose" or "sell enough items at one time to get over 30,000 bells".  Just some thoughts.  I'm not trying to be Animal Crossing 3DS only, but what are some achievements you may want to see with a upcoming Nintendo 3DS game?


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jesus, Nintendo keeps right on delivering, don't they?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

SheepSensei said:
			
		

> It'd be nice to do the voice chat like Wii Speak in Animal Crossing 3DS.  Also, with the achievements, we all catching all the fish, bug, etc is one, but I'd like to see "grow a blue rose" or "sell enough items at one time to get over 30,000 bells".  Just some thoughts.  I'm not trying to be Animal Crossing 3DS only, but what are some achievements you may want to see with a upcoming Nintendo 3DS game?


Make a whole acre of nothing but trees.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sure one of them will be "Earn your first million Bells"


----------



## Sonicdude41 (Jun 17, 2010)

So is it gonna be restricted to EA games, or the 3DS as a whole?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> So is it gonna be restricted to EA games, or the 3DS as a whole?


No clue yet.


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 17, 2010)

Sonicdude41 said:
			
		

> So is it gonna be restricted to EA games, or the 3DS as a whole?


All the games I would think.

If it was restricted to EA games I'd have no achievements. =p


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm sure one of them will be "Earn your first million Bells"


I am thinking more along the lines of "Sell one million bells worth of items to Tom Nook"


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.

Now I want to see perfectionists accomplish this!


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm pretty pleased about this.


----------



## VantagE (Jun 17, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! Hopefully this gets rid of the friend codes thing...


----------



## SheepSensei (Jun 17, 2010)

Tortimer said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that too.  I was thinking more along the lines at one time.  For example, you sell a lot of fish and get over 30,000 bells in one sell.  But, I do like your idea too!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool! I can't wait (Well I have to, but it'll be intense XD) for the 3DS :>


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 17, 2010)

And I thought I was gonna be all cool and wait for the 3DS lite...

Not gonna be able to make it >:


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Protip:

Nitpickers gonna nitpick.

Don't listen to complaints that aren't legitimate!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye. You know 3 heart runs? Imagine that, but you get a congratulations message at the end.
> 
> It's like hi-scores in old games.


I always hated the scoring systems. Seriously, I don't give a *censored.3.0* what score I get. I just care about playing brand new content, not playing the same thing over and over again in slightly different ways in order to complete "achievements" or get a higher score. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Only Nintendo fans bemoan the _addition_ of features...


If the addition is something that I don't want and ends up being forced upon me, then why _shouldn't_ I complain about it? Of course, we don't know to what extent these "achievements" will be, or how they will work, so maybe they won't be forced on you or anything.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I just don't like them. Doesn't matter what console had them first.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe my understanding of "achievements" isn't 100% correct, but from what I've heard of them, they're not appealing at all to me. I'm a perfectionist, so I can't put a game down until I beat it 100%. Achievements just make that goal more distant, and in order to reach it, you're forced to complete tons of ridiculous challenges, and in order to do that, you'll have to replay parts of the game you've already played over and over again until you unlock every last one. I hate it when games rehash themselves just to prolong your gameplay. It's not fun to me at all. That's why I don't play RPG games, save Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know _all_ achievements aren't like that, but the ones that aren't are basically achieved automatically through normal gameplay, so what's the point? I'm talking about ones like "kill x amount of enemies", "beat x level in x amount of time", "defeat x boss without taking any damage", etc. It's a concept I've never, ever liked, even in Nintendo games. I hated having to unlock all the Trophies in Smash Bros., etc.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

Achievements come in a few categories. Story line, multiplayer, and other. Other is the ones you seem to hate the most. In fact, you shouldn't have to replay the game over again for an achievement, maybe on a higher difficulty, but not the same *censored.2.0*. And you don't HAVE to earn achievements, THEY ARE JUST THERE! Not required! Quit being a *censored.4.0* about an EXCELLENT new thing Nintendo has FINALLY added to their systems!


----------



## VantagE (Jun 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Achievements come in a few categories. Story line, multiplayer, and other. Other is the ones you seem to hate the most. In fact, you shouldn't have to replay the game over again for an achievement, maybe on a higher difficulty, but not the same *censored.2.0*. And you don't HAVE to earn achievements, THEY ARE JUST THERE! Not required! Quit being a *censored.4.0* about an EXCELLENT new thing Nintendo has FINALLY added to their systems!


This


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Achievements come in a few categories. Story line, multiplayer, and other. Other is the ones you seem to hate the most. In fact, you shouldn't have to replay the game over again for an achievement, maybe on a higher difficulty, but not the same *censored.2.0*. And you don't HAVE to earn achievements, THEY ARE JUST THERE! Not required! Quit being a *censored.4.0* about an EXCELLENT new thing Nintendo has FINALLY added to their systems!


They're not required, but you can't beat the game 100% without them. And some even unlock new items, levels, etc., right?


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, they are all optional.

Achievements take nothing away in terms of gameplay, and getting them all affects nothing.

It'll get a lot of people more interested in the games, so there's no reason not to have them. If you're against them because your OCD then you can't blame the achievements system.


----------



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the achievements as a "progress keeper". Just keep getting your achievements, then you are complete. No, I rarely see "grinding" achievements, where you repeatedly kill things, or finish something in certain time limit. Most achievements will be storyline, and multiplayer.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not optional if you want to beat the game. >_>


----------



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tye, beat the storyline, then stop. Leave all those end game achievements alone and enjoy your game.


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol I have been having a good 'ol laugh.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Zack said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how I play games. >_>


----------



## Zachary (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why the hell are you complaining!? Your games are going to be the same as they were before, the only difference is achievements!


----------



## Jake (Jun 17, 2010)

So, unless you seem to think that Miyamoto is just trolling us all for some reason, shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop trying to cause arguments out of nothing.


Just saying.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> So, unless you seem to think that Miyamoto is just trolling us all for some reason, shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop trying to cause arguments out of nothing.
> 
> 
> Just saying.


I'm not _trying_ to cause an argument, I just stated that I wasn't happy about the achievements, and people started to argue with me. >_>

Anyways, it doesn't matter. I didn't intend to make such a big deal about it, but everyone here has to make things bigger than they have to be and turns everything into an arguement. >_>

How about we just leave it with the fact that I don't like achievements, and you do? You're not going to get me to change my interests, so there's no point in continuing to argue about a feature that we know nothing about yet.


----------



## Mino (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The achievements on the 360 just add to your Gamerscore.  They don't serve to unlock anything, although I believe some recent games give you special avatar clothing when you get specific achievements.  And what constitutes beating a game "100%" is completely open to interpretation, honestly.  Very few games these days actually tell you what your completion percentage is.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

To me, achievements don't seem much different from collectibles. It's all a means of getting 100%, but you don't really need to do any of it. Anyone remember Donkey Kong 64? Getting 100% required collecting an obscene amount of collectibles scattered throughout the whole game, but it was all for knowing that you got 100%. Achievements on the 3DS will not be a bad thing at all.


----------



## Mino (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've never even played a 360 or PS3 game for any extended period of time.  Therefore, the reason we all told you to shutup was simply because you were being a reactionary fanboy and whining when the idea of Nintendo using other company's features came up.


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Zack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then just beat the storyline and play the game until you're done with it. Just ignore the achievements and act like they aren't even there. Really, you don't have to complete all of the achievements to beat the game 100%. Like, say if you're playing a Zelda game and some of the achievements are directed at killing some bosses in a certain time limit. If you completed everything else in the game, got all items, did all sidequests etc, without beating those bosses in the time limit, you still beat the game 100%. Some of those achievements just add some extra challenges in if you get bored or something. And if you still think you have to do all of the achievements to get 100%, how are you sure you completed all your Wii, Gamecube, DS, N64, Gameboy, etc. games 100%? I don't see achievements on those.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Fabioisonfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 17, 2010)

I bet Tye hated the stamps in Sports Resort.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I bet Tye hated the stamps in Sports Resort.


Lies! They're so different from achievements!1! They're a unique innovation!


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I bet Tye hated the stamps in Sports Resort.


I didn't even know there were stamps in that game... XD I haven't played it in awhile, lol.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 17, 2010)

This is random, but Tye, how do you beat Wii Sports 100%? Or Wii Fit? Or Pokemon?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> This is random, but Tye, how do you beat Wii Sports 100%? Or Wii Fit? Or Pokemon?


Wii Sports: Obtain Pro status in every sport, play everything in the game
Wii Fit: Unlock everything, play everything in the game
Pok


----------



## John102 (Jun 17, 2010)

Achievements are always fun, they add replay value. Isn't voice chat on the DS anyway though?


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Mario kart Achievement 1

LUZ YOU HIT A NOOB WITH A SHELL

LOLOOLOOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

5003dScore


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

Say Whaaaaa said:
			
		

> Mario kart Achievement 1
> 
> LUZ YOU HIT A NOOB WITH A SHELL
> 
> ...


Will you shut up?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Tye, I'm sure when you get your first achievement you'll say to yourself: Hey, this is pretty neat.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 17, 2010)

There won't be a voice chat. Look at this picture of a 3DS, do you see a microphone?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> There won't be a voice chat. Look at this picture of a 3DS, do you see a microphone?


Yeah, it's on the bottom right corner. (To the right of the blue light)


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 17, 2010)

"Hi, I hate new and foreign features (that may have been stolen from a competitor, because Nintendo is the only GOOD company) that are sure to improve my experience."


----------



## Mino (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 17, 2010)

Why didn't they do all this with the Wii?

Also any word on how the achievements will be like? 

E.X 

360: You get "gamerscore"
PS3: You get Gold,silver, etc


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Say Whaaaaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually found that pretty funny


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say it could have a Mic. built into the Webcam like mine does. But I don't like the Mic. being there...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

The mic is below and to the right of the Start button, but remember that this is only a prototype. The final design could be a lot different, and it's certainly possible that the mic's location could be changed. Hell, remember what the prototype of the Nintendo DS looked like?




Yeah, that's pretty different from the final design, lol.


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that their worth and how they're achieved vary from game to game, but the way they work is the same in every game because of the universal system. I'd rather have game-specific goals that aren't connected to every other game and added to an online profile or whatever. That's just my opinion, okay?


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well your _ opinion_ isn't necessarily a fact. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it was. =p


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vary*

Achievements _are_ game-specific goals that are in no way connected to any other game.  In fact, if you don't want people peeping at what achievements you have you can turn that function off.  In reality, very few people even give a *censored.2.0* about achievements.

And don't give me that "waaah it's my opinion crap."  You, me, and everyone else on here that sees your asinine fanboyism know you were opposed to achievements because it's something the other consoles did first.  We know you've backpedaled to saying, "I don't want this because of this inane reason, or that one," but we can see through you just fine.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> vary*
> 
> Achievements _are_ game-specific goals that are in no way connected to any other game.  In fact, if you don't want people peeping at what achievements you have you can turn that function off.  In reality, very few people even give a *censored.2.0* about achievements.
> 
> And don't give me that "waaah it's my opinion crap."  You, me, and everyone else on here that sees your asinine fanboyism know you were opposed to achievements because it's something the other consoles did first.  We know you've backpedaled to saying, "I don't want this because of this inane reason, or that one," but we can see through you just fine.


1) So, unless you seem to think that Miyamoto is just trolling us all for some reason, shut the *censored.3.0* up and stop trying to cause arguments out of nothing.
2) I love my GPX+ Achievements!!!


----------



## Mino (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Tyeforce's next post.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that achievements are game-specific goals, and I wasn't talking about that. I was talking about how they work. It's the same for every game. The conditions may be different, but they function the exact same.

And, no, it's not my "fanboyism" that's to blame. It's my honest opinion, but of course you won't believe that. And if there is a way to turn it off, or if it's different than I think, then I won't have a problem with it at all. It's only if it turns out that it's forced on you and that you can't access certain game content unless you complete certain achievements that I'll be mad. But nothing's even been confirmed yet. All I did is say that I don't like the idea of it, and I *censored.3.0*ing get attacked! Seriously, you just want to turn _everything_ into an argument, don't you?


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*laughs*


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I know that achievements are game-specific goals, and I wasn't talking about that. I was talking about how they work. It's the same for every game. The conditions may be different, but they function the exact same.


this doesn't make a remote amount of sense

ingame goals without achievements/official system in place: no real reward, sometimes extra game content unlocked

ingame goals with achievements/official system in place: no real reward, sometimes extra game content unlocked

i'm not trying to attack you or say your opinion is invalid, really, but i'm honestly having trouble trying to see your reasoning behind it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 18, 2010)

Mino, I think you're the one at fault here, Tye has given his reasons why he doesn't like them, but you keep pulling the fanboy card like he's not allowed to have an opinion, you seem to think everything Tye says is nothing but fanboyism, when that's just grasping at straws. You don't know what Tye thinks, personally, I don't think it's fanboyism, if you'd read his posts and actually comprehend them, you'd probably see that too.
All i'm hearing from you in this thread is "hurr Tye can't have an opinion! He's just a fanboy!" 
And even if he is, he's the most reasonable fanboy i've ever seen, just let him play games however he wants, he said he didn't like achievements, and gave reasons as to why, just get over it.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jun 18, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Mino, I think you're the one at fault here, Tye has given his reasons why he doesn't like them, but you keep pulling the fanboy card like he's not allowed to have an opinion, you seem to think everything Tye says is nothing but fanboyism, when that's just grasping at straws. You don't know what Tye thinks, personally, I don't think it's fanboyism, if you'd read his posts and actually comprehend them, you'd probably see that too.
> All i'm hearing from you in this thread is "hurr Tye can't have an opinion! He's just a fanboy!"
> And even if he is, he's the most reasonable fanboy i've ever seen, just let him play games however he wants, he said he didn't like achievements, and gave reasons as to why, just get over it.


Uh, no, Mino is not at fault.

You see, we like to give facts, figures, and data when we argue- not some derisory drivel that you people consistently refer to as 'opinion' and 'belief'. You see, that's what being a fanboy drives you to- believing that disliking an additional feature for the sake of it being foreign and unoriginal is just because 'you just don't like it and it is being forced upon you'.

Anyone with half a brain can analyze his posts, and derive from them that his 'opinion' is clearly coming from Miyamoto's rooster. Now, all he's doing is backtracking and trying to dig himself out of the hole that he constantly digs himself into when arguing.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get how the first part is trying to start an argument when he was just stating facts.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 18, 2010)

Why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends, why can't we be frieeeeeeeends~

C'mon guys, chill out a little.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 18, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends, why can't we be friends, why can't we be frieeeeeeeends~
> 
> C'mon guys, chill out a little.


Welcome to the internet.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 18, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been here a while, but thanks for the belated hello.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 18, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More specifically, TBT. I love how everyone has to take stuff so seriously to start arguments.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

@Tye, the only thing achievements/ trophies is a higher score/level, respectively, the only time Ive seen otherwise is in final fantasy when you unlocked a theme for your playstation after getting 7 specific trophies. (correct me if Im wrong?)

And also, achievements can be programmed to be whatever you want depending on the game, such as beat this level, or do this special trick etc.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> @Tye, the only thing achievements/ trophies is a higher score/level, respectively, the only time *Ive seen otherwise is in final fantasy when you unlocked a theme for your playstation after getting 7 specific trophies. (correct me if Im wrong?)*
> 
> And also, achievements can be programmed to be whatever you want depending on the game, such as beat this level, or do this special trick etc.


Is that kinda like Xboxs "Avatar awards?"


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats the alternative.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 18, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not only avatar items I've gotten gamer pictures.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, why are we still arguing? I even said that it won't bother me at all as long as they're optional and not forced on you, which will likely be the case, so what is there to argue about?! And the only reason why I said that I disliked them in the first place was because I thought that they were sort of forced on you on Xbox 360 and PS3, and I didn't want that to happen on the 3DS, too, but it appears that my understanding of them wasn't exactly correct, so it really doesn't matter to me at all now. Achievements or not, I welcome any new additions to the 3DS's online play, so long as it's not forced if I don't want it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

This system keeps getting better and better =D But i don't wanna get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 22, 2010)

sounds like Nintendo's finally getting on board the internet.

I just wonder how much the system is gonna cost.

also, aren't achievements/trophies (I don't have experience with 360, so not sure) hardly noticeable at most, at the moment you unlock them?  just a ping and a small box saying what achievement you unlocked?  I'd say it's pretty passive.. but I guess there's someone to nitpick everything, eh?

TF2 achievements are different.. but a completely different beast, as well, and hardly comparable to Nintendo, or any other game/unlock system I've heard of, but I haven't been listening.


----------

